# Do you put down paths?



## majnin (Jun 28, 2013)

Do you make path designs and place them in your town? Or do you just plant trees and flowers anywhere?

I never normally make path patterns but I kinda like how some of them look. I'm planning for my future NL town and I wanted to know what you all prefer!


----------



## Oriana (Jun 28, 2013)

I have placed some paths around my animals' houses but I don't place paths through the town. I want my town to still look organized yet have that rural and quaint look that makes Animal Crossing so much fun.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't have any paths by far. But I think I'll make them in the future.


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 28, 2013)

I always try to go for the natural or very detailed patterns. Personally, I think paths are one of the most important factors that make a town stand out. However, it is your town and you should decorate it in any way you please despite what we think


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm using paths this time around- it's an extra layer of customization that is turning out to be really enjoyable for me. There are a lot of talented artists in the AC community and it's such a pleasure to see what they do. And, it's fun to make these patterns yourself.


----------



## Gladtobemom (Jun 28, 2013)

Yes, I do.  I have a really nice, very real looking cobblestone single stone that I've customized based on a design a friend gave me.  

After I get the paths where I finally want them, I might go to a dirt bordered with flowers.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Jun 28, 2013)

I made a pathway right from the start and i have to say that i was very lucky with where the villagers moved in, 'cause none of them moved in the way of my paths!


----------



## Cazqui (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm still deciding whether I should finish the paths I've made or delete the designs and let it be natural.


----------



## Nooblord (Jun 28, 2013)

K.K. Guitar said:


> I made a pathway right from the start and i have to say that i was very lucky with where the villagers moved in, 'cause none of them moved in the way of my paths!



I've been pretty lucky with villager placement too. Two of them nipped off a piece of my path but I just found a way around them that works. I also started on a path as soon as I got the game because it finished downloading around 2:00 am and there was nothing to do, lol.


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 28, 2013)

JunJun said:


> I'm still deciding whether I should finish the paths I've made or delete the designs and let it be natural.



This is where I am as well...I'm thinking of deleting mine.


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm totally NOT into paths of any sort.  Who's going to follow them?  I don't run at all around my friend's towns; so far all my visitors just walk about  exploring.  I won't enforce any type of walking tour for my visitors.  

But I understand the allure in path design.  Can people that post here include a pic of their paths?


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 28, 2013)

I would like to but I can't find a nice path..


----------



## SockHead (Jun 28, 2013)

This is my first AC game that I've put down paths. I like it! I also think it'll cut down on the grass deterioration. Maybe one day I'll remove the paths and I will have a natural path made. _one day._


----------



## curiousfluke (Jun 28, 2013)

First time ever using paths and I love them - I played the first week without paths and made note of where I generally cut through and just slapped them down there. I feel it really helps makes the flow of running around having straight shots to my different locations... and I think it makes my town look more offical and fancy, too. 

Also, I wasn't keen on any of the paths I really saw so I made my own. They're a WIP, but I did know I planned to have purple/ white flowers everywhere so I followed that colorscheme. I might switch to a brick that runs left-right to see how that looks eventually.


----------



## Marceline (Jun 28, 2013)

I do all! I place down a basic path, then work with it. (Getting rid of trees, planting trees and flowers, etc)


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 28, 2013)

City Folk: completely covered nearly every spot was a path.

New Leaf: Not sure...

- - - Post Merge - - -

City Folk: completely covered nearly every spot was a path.

New Leaf: Not sure...


----------



## Byngo (Jun 28, 2013)

ben_nyc said:


> I'm totally NOT into paths of any sort.  Who's going to follow them?  I don't run at all around my friend's towns; so far all my visitors just walk about  exploring.  I won't enforce any type of walking tour for my visitors.
> 
> But I understand the allure in path design.  Can people that post here include a pic of their paths?



Walking around anywhere has it's toll, especially if your town has visitors frequently. 

I use pathways both as a way to keep people from everything, (Because there's certain 'off limit areas') and pathways, in my opinion, makes a town blend together rather well.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 28, 2013)

This is the only picture right now that shows my path.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 28, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> This is the only picture right now that shows my path.



LOL. Hilarious picture, Superenguin. I love it.

I found the path I used: http://24.media.tumblr.com/c9c6f10238d2b36f425a5b4fa880bc63/tumblr_mloo5uykcc1s708wno9_1280.png

I used the darker color~


----------



## Rendra (Jun 28, 2013)

I haven't yet, but I do plan on putting down paths. I hate the idea of going to all the trouble of putting down a path and then having a villager plop their house in the middle of it. I have been putting a design (the generic green one everyone gets) around each villager's house, so when one moves away and another moves in, I can see if there is a pattern as to where they move into. I've only had one move out and one move in so far. So this will be a waiting game.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 28, 2013)

I have but it's still a work in progress.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 28, 2013)

Yes! And I love my path. Rainbow Brick road and flower decorations, it was very fun to make.


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 28, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> (Because there's certain 'off limit areas')



Hrm, never thought of paths this way.  As an alternative, does Tom Nook stock an electric fence?  =)


----------



## joviae (Jun 28, 2013)

I do use paths. Not a ton of them, but I do use them.


I've used the above set of tiles for years now. I use the cloverleaf-type tiles for paths, and I use the other one for filling in.


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jun 28, 2013)

I keep telling myself I am going to...but I haven't, yet.


----------



## Divo (Jun 28, 2013)

I haven't in any past AC games, but grass deterioration is really bothering me, so I'm probably going to this time around.


----------



## Saria Xiao (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a two patterns that I put down. One is a stair looking patter and the other looks like a brick walkway. Horizontal paths get the brick pattern and vertical ones get the stairs pattern. I don't have a photo, but this is what mine was inspired by: http://24.media.tumblr.com/47df680e6677a1e47bf3da2d4f04caad/tumblr_mkpiac0FKw1s1gk0ao1_1280.jpg
It really helps keep the town looking nice.


----------



## joviae (Jun 28, 2013)

Saria Xiao said:


> I have a two patterns that I put down. One is a stair looking patter and the other looks like a brick walkway. Horizontal paths get the brick pattern and vertical ones get the stairs pattern. I don't have a photo, but this is what mine was inspired by: http://24.media.tumblr.com/47df680e6677a1e47bf3da2d4f04caad/tumblr_mkpiac0FKw1s1gk0ao1_1280.jpg
> It really helps keep the town looking nice.


Ooh, that IS nice! I LOVE the QR code sharing thing (and the dream suite thing). There are so many neat designs and things that I would NEVER have thought of - or been able to accomplish.


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 28, 2013)

Someone asked for path pics, so here's mine.


----------



## Nymph (Jun 28, 2013)

Yep I do! I never really put patterns down much in the older games but I just had to take advantage of it in NL! Some of the designs are absolutely gorgeous! They really tie the town together nicely n_n

A few complaints about tile/path usage. The fact that you can't put things on top of them. That's incredibly annoying...also if you shake a tree or pop a balloon over a path you will probably lose your item. I really don't understand why they haven't fixed this yet... Other faults: not. enough. design. storage. :x




Hirisa said:


> View attachment 5908
> 
> Someone asked for path pics, so here's mine.



Oh those are really nice! Where did you get them if you don't mind me asking? : D


----------



## laceydearie (Jun 28, 2013)

I eventually will. Waiting on the cafe and police station, along with a specific villager to move out.


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't mind at all! The link is in this thread that I started: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?70696-Mossy-Cobblestones-by-Ayakomeow  The larger stone tile is my own, designed to complement ayakomeow's design.


----------



## Nymph (Jun 28, 2013)

Hirisa said:


> I don't mind at all! The link is in this thread that I started: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?70696-Mossy-Cobblestones-by-Ayakomeow  The larger stone tile is my own, designed to complement ayakomeow's design.



Ahh thank you! n__n !!


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 28, 2013)

People!  Impressive stuff so far!  The details in these designs...


----------



## A-kun (Jun 28, 2013)

I love love love ACNL... but not that much. I don't know if I have the time to dedicate to put down paths. I'm too busy doing nothing online.


----------



## Yurusumaji (Jun 28, 2013)

I put paths down this time, will likely add a bit more once some other PWPs are finished, but for now I like them.






Obviously most people won't like them, because they're bright and colorful and clash with all the stone around town, but I like it. It has flavor. My pattern was obtained from here.


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 28, 2013)

Yurusumaji said:


> Obviously most people won't like them, because they're bright and colorful and clash with all the stone around town, but I like it. It has flavor.



Very nice!  Matches your blouse!  (=


----------



## Wish (Jun 28, 2013)

nope

I have things to do and places to go, no way am I running on a set route


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 28, 2013)

Yurusumaji said:


> I put paths down this time, will likely add a bit more once some other PWPs are finished, but for now I like them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh, very colorful! I like visiting towns with cheerful aesthetics like this. I just visited an amazing one through the Dream Suite. Judging by your screenshot, maybe you'd like it too? The dream address was: 2400-0017-1068


----------



## burnside (Jun 28, 2013)

I plan to put down a very basic path once I get some axes and the QR Code Machine.


----------



## Sheepish (Jun 29, 2013)

I've placed a few temporary placeholder ones, but I've held off putting any more down until I'm happy with the positions of the houses of all my villagers.


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 29, 2013)

I decided to finish my paths.  I am using a waterway path that Bidoof posted.  I think I will need to make a pattern slave character though, because this path has a lot of pieces.


----------



## sodappend (Jun 30, 2013)

I will eventually, but I'm too lazy to chop down trees and lay everything out the way I want to right now. I'm focusing on unlocking/upgrading all the shops/buildings and my house before I do any serious landscaping


----------



## Fox (Jun 30, 2013)

I've managed to lay down paths in 3/4's of my town so far. Will do the rest at some point, haha.


----------



## SSM (Jul 1, 2013)

I've thrown down some path designs at the moment, but I'm planning to make a new character who will be dedicated to paths as I want to have more variety in my path designs. The path I'm using is a grey paved pattern that I came up with myself - I'll post it in here at some point!

I like the paths because they add a bit more structure... for me the town feels more like a town if there are paths guiding people around!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 1, 2013)

I made paths from my train station to my house, the town hall, plaza and Re-Tail. Since the Town Hall and Plaza are right next to each other and my house and Re-Tail are just across the map a little, there isn't much.


----------



## charmed girl (Jul 1, 2013)

I have made a little path on the beach and around the tree I planted when I was appointed to be mayor, still deciding on whether or not to keep it cause I think it looks funny... Might try a few different paths to find the one I really like.


----------



## slpnclass (Jul 3, 2013)

I prefer the 'natural' look. I haven't seen a path design yet that made me want to do it but things could change. I've only had the game a few weeks now.


----------



## Campy (Jul 3, 2013)

I'd never done paths before New Leaf, but now that I've tried it I personally think paths make it feel so much more like your own town, and like a town in general actually. It does take some work to put them down, but I've done it in parts so it didn't completely burn me out and it was definitely worth it!


----------



## Chrissy (Jul 3, 2013)

I thought colourful paths would work but whenever I lay them down I'm like BLECH. I also don't have a second character yet but I want a path easy to maintain. I found a grayscale path that matches with the cobblestone bridges. Images provided!











 (you can sort of see it)

It's July but it's raining non-stop in my village... T_T


----------



## Campy (Jul 3, 2013)

Chrissy said:


> I thought colourful paths would work but whenever I lay them down I'm like BLECH. I also don't have a second character yet but I want a path easy to maintain. I found a grayscale path that matches with the cobblestone bridges. Images provided!


I'm using the same path, but the pink version! I love how it only takes up one space in your pattern slots (two if you count the steps) and how easy it is to swap out for a different one-slot path when you get tired of it. Just need to overwrite it with a different QR code.


----------



## Chrissy (Jul 3, 2013)

Yeah! It's easy and effective. ^^ I find the steps help to break up the monotony a bit.


----------



## Arc Knight (Jul 3, 2013)

I am looking for a Perfect Orange and will pay 100,000.00 bells for one please someone help me, message me


----------



## Mokuren (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh my god. Stop posting this everywhere! Just wait a little bit... Besides I write you a private message how about check it? <.<


----------



## Joey (Jul 3, 2013)

I have this path.


----------



## chriss (Jul 3, 2013)

Im using a pretty basic brick path pattern I found on bidoofcrossing. It has sides and corners though, takes up 9/10 of my patterns.  Oh and I wasnt smart enough to make a new character for patterns, so I have to deal with using just one pattern for now~


----------



## Craftyott (Jul 3, 2013)

I had to lay down paths just so I would stop getting lost in my town.....I have a terrible sense of direction in real life and it apparently crosses over to my AC town.

I started out with a pattern that uses lots of tiles to complete (9 of 10 of my pattern slots), but I think I will change to a pattern that uses only 1 or 2. (Thanks for all of the pattern postings! Don't know how I missed that mossy cobblestone one!). I do have a 2nd character for pattern storage, but I want a different pattern design around a 'castle' I am hoping to build.


----------



## Yuna (Jul 3, 2013)

I found a basic grey brick path with sort of uneven shapes and grass and tiny flowers growing in the corners/gaps to break things up a bit  - I'll have to see if I can dig up the QRs again but I believe I saw it on bidoofcrossing too. I put it down initially as a placeholder but it's really grown on me for balancing decoration with not being too obtrusive!
I've never been one to put down paths before but I have them to all significant areas of my town now (though not to individual villager houses) and I love it. I got a bit carried away and bordered all of it with flowers and I just love how it breaks up the town a little and provides a good placement guide for street lamps. Definitely making a habit of laying paths now!


----------



## ripley4O77 (Jul 3, 2013)

In general I never like patterns, a lot of my friends are using them and it always looks too busy and not very natury. On top of that I cannot afford to loose those design spaces just for something like that.


----------



## ben_nyc (Jul 3, 2013)

Silly question: when you place a path, can you remove it- is there an 'undo' button?


----------



## Campy (Jul 3, 2013)

ben_nyc said:


> Silly question: when you place a path, can you remove it- is there an 'undo' button?


Yup, all you have to do is press y and your character will sweep it off with their foot. Though that does mean that if you've placed a path throughout your town, you'll have to do that with every single tile.


----------



## ripley4O77 (Jul 3, 2013)

You basically pick them up again like picking up an apple. In the past I often accidentally picked them up in other villages.


----------



## TiffaniMichele (Jul 3, 2013)

I really don't understand the appeal of paths. In all honesty, I think it makes the towns look trashy and unclean and just not natural. I prefer to leave mine plain. I don't even have any designs on the ground. Though in Wild World, I had a puddle design (which I want again because it looked nice) and I placed it in various places but it looked really natural. 

But yeah. I won't be having any paths. If my grass gets deteriorated, I don't care. If my flowers are run over, I don't care. I don't do hybriding or anything like that anyway. c:


----------



## Fourleaf Clover (Jul 3, 2013)

I've got paths at the moment, which I will line with bushes when I've built all the PWPs I want. I've got all the villagers I want and where I want them. After a while, I'll pull up my paths so that I have natural dirt paths.


----------



## Mint (Jul 3, 2013)

I use paths. It helps me to organize my town and figure out where to place things. It also helps to protect most of my grass from being walked on. 
I always feel a bit lost when I visit towns that don't have any paths down. ^^;


----------



## charmed girl (Jul 3, 2013)

I have decided on the pink colored path, but I've got the water effect path around my tree I planted when I was appointed mayor. The only bad thing about paths is when you change your path in the pattern menu the original path you had down changes to the one you just chose. Wish you could have a few different paths at the same time, we should have more spaces in the patterns menu.


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 3, 2013)

charmed girl said:


> I have decided on the pink colored path, but I've got the water effect path around my tree I planted when I was appointed mayor. The only bad thing about paths is when you change your path in the pattern menu the original path you had down changes to the one you just chose. Wish you could have a few different paths at the same time, we should have more spaces in the patterns menu.



I couldn't agree more about needing more pattern space. The artistry shown in some of these patterns can be just amazing, and just as subtle, or as overtly fantastic as you like- it would be nice to have room for more patterns for different town "moods"! I'm using one for my main roads, and one for my woodland trails, and then one more for greenery- and I'm considering co-opting my husband's pattern selection to squeeze in a couple more patterns.


----------



## Curiousiko (Jul 3, 2013)

I placed paths after getting tired of seeing dirt patches. Luckily, my main places weren't awkward to work around. I have paths around some villager's houses but not all. I really love how my town looks so far. I even created two characters to prevent certain spots from being taken.


----------



## Carole (Jul 3, 2013)

I love creating my own designs for paths, clearing space for my pathways, and placing the paths in a configuration that I envisioned. To me this is one of the most enjoyable parts of Animal Crossing.

In fact, I love using the Dream Suite to see how others arrange their paths, even though I don't use others' designs. Some usages are very creative and inspirational!

As for pattern space for paths, I recently created a second character mostly just to keep more patterns for me. I am not using a bordered path yet, but when I create one I will need the extra pattern space.


----------



## xkassidy (Jul 3, 2013)

I have a pattern but I can't decide if I like it or not.


----------



## Imbri (Jul 3, 2013)

I do. I saved a pattern from a member here. I have paths running from all houses to the main points in town - Town Hall, the Town Tree, Re-Tail, the station, and the two beach access points. I was able to place my campsite, fountain, and The Roost along established paths, which was nice.

I'm working on getting bushes to border them. I may or may not take them up after, because I kind of like the stone look.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 3, 2013)

I just found a nice pattern that only takes one spot so I decided i'd put down a pattern!


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm now having a blast creating patterns and putting them down! It's a new experience for me as I never built paths in AC:WW.  As much as I am tempted to use other players' beautiful creations, I want my town to represent me in as many ways as possible, so I'm doing my own thing. This means Zingzang will never be as pretty or cute or beautiful as many other towns out there, but I'm totally okay with that.

My paths are different from the usual two-square-wide streets I've seen in most other (dream) towns. Mine are natural looking (at least I think so!) and they meander unpredictably, with lots of turns and twists. There is no precision, but the paths do serve a purpose and lead to the major buildings such as the plaza and town hall.  I think small, winding paths through the trees (most of which are in their original places) give an exploratory, natural feel. I like it this way.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 4, 2013)

I want to, but i suck at making patterns


----------



## Chrissy (Jul 4, 2013)

I can only make little things and dresses =P I like my current path too much to alter it. It's unobtrusive but adds to the charm, I think. I think most people here would hate my map since it has the windiest river on the planet. I stuck with it because Re-Tail's close to the shore, so I can make bug or item-selling runs easier. It's in a central location so that's what matters.

Otherwise, one of my paths lead to a very lovely forested section with two face cutout standees and a flower clock. I find it very relaxing. ^^ I should put a nice bench somewhere.


----------



## Chris (Jul 4, 2013)

Nope. I don't lay paths nor do I have any interest in planting flowers. I've the beautiful town ordinance in place, so the townsfolk take care of that.


----------



## eresin (Jul 4, 2013)

No paths yet but I want to.  Im currently trying to get use of the QR machine on a slave character to hold the pattern.  I'm going for quite a natural looking path though:
http://zombinaandthesodomites2.tumblr.com/post/47436800624/source-this-girl-has-such-a-cute-town-and


----------



## fink (Jul 4, 2013)

eresin said:


> No paths yet but I want to.  Im currently trying to get use of the QR machine on a slave character to hold the pattern.  I'm going for quite a natural looking path though:
> http://zombinaandthesodomites2.tumblr.com/post/47436800624/source-this-girl-has-such-a-cute-town-and



I'm also holding out for the slave character lol. 2 actually ZZZZZ -_-' but I'm almost through it lol.  I'm not 100% sure which pattern im using but i have the part prepared.


----------



## ben_nyc (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks Campy & Ripley for the explanation!


----------



## StarryACNL (Jul 4, 2013)

I have a path connecting all major places.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 4, 2013)

I never used to put them down in previous games but thanks to QR codes I found some I really like so I made some for the first time. I think I might change them later on though.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 4, 2013)

Yay i found a really good one on a tumblr, so im not spending a few hours placing all the pathways!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 4, 2013)

Paths are for losers.

Jk  I am still debating whether or not to lay them. I love the natural look without paths but also like how some paths look. I'm thinking to lay them and then run on them so I can get the dirt paths.


----------



## Kamehime (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm getting my bridges right where I want them still, then I'll work at adding in paths. ^^


----------



## Roknar (Jul 4, 2013)

I have a path throughout my entire town, leading to every landmark along the way. I personally love it and highly recommend it.


----------



## TheMadMonsterr (Jul 4, 2013)

I don't know yet. If I do get paths, I don't want them to stick out too much. I love the simple look of my town :3


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Jul 4, 2013)

Mirror said:


> Yes! And I love my path. Rainbow Brick road and flower decorations, it was very fun to make.



I dreamt my way to your town and let me just say that your designs are _gorgeous_! 

I am a path user/maker myself, but my skills aren't even close to yours and a bunch of other people in this thread and elsewhere. It's one of my favourite things to do in AC and I find that it's a good way of connecting the town (as well as creating a path to stick to, to avoid wrecking all the grass). The design I'm currently using is inspired by chocolate and strawberry cream in a somewhat abstract way (though saying this will probably make seeing the design a terrible disappointment). Also working towards getting the entire sweets house. I like sweets 
I would post a picture, but I can't find my sd card reader.


----------



## StiX (Jul 4, 2013)

I wasn't planning on it at first, but once i saw my sisters town I really wanted to do it too! I found a nice pattern (I made one myself at first but I always see something that annoys me haha) and I'm finally done!


----------



## Riesz (Jul 4, 2013)

No, I never use paths in my town.  I like the natural look of a town with lots of trees, dirt, and flowers!  I actually like the charm of dirt paths getting worn in frequently traveled routes.  The blocky tiles never really look quite natural in the game to me...


----------



## Rose (Jul 5, 2013)

I didn't want any when I first got the game since it does bother me a bit when the path ends and leaves a blank square on the edge of a cliff/when it suddenly stops in front of a house/a rock interrupts it/etc. I really do like the simple look that I'm used to in Animal Crossing.

I realized a short while after that my disappointment when I went to a dream town and as it zoomed out there were no paths around me. I sort of instantly felt disappointment. It's nothing new, nothing I don't stare at all day long in my own town.

Paths aren't perfect, but they give your town _a lot _more character. I haven't put any down yet(I want the convenient QR code space and haven't yet made a second character), but I intend on doing it soon.


----------



## Tindre (Jul 8, 2013)

I started making paths today and it gave my ac experience a boost! XD
I have never really done any serious town planning work in any town I have had so it's really interesting.
Have visited some dream towns that look absolutely amazing, so I really want to make something like that too ^^*


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes, I use paths, I QR code them because I'm terrible at making my own haha!
I really do love how my town turned up now! only thing I need to do is put flowers on the grassy area's
you can see in my dream town!



my path! I try to make a fairy town!
so the path really fits right?


----------



## Flake (Jul 10, 2013)

I finally put down paths today. I can't say I love them yet, but they're unfinished and need flowers/trees/bamboo to look really filled in and lovely. The grass deterioration drove me nuts!


----------



## Lemons (Jul 10, 2013)

I wasn't going to at first, but I gave in a week later...now I have WAY too much fun drawing pathways and planning my town around them! If anyone's interested, you can see and get mine in my dream adress. 
I just don't understand why there's so many people that cover the whole town with them...I mean, don't you need some grass space to get fossils, balloons, shake trees etc?


----------



## Nooblord (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't cover my entire town with tiles. My path is really linear, not long winding mazes like some towns.


----------



## hijessicarose (Jul 10, 2013)

I just set down paths around my town. So far I like it.. kind of disciplined myself to stop running over the grass haha. I like them personally, and around projects like the fountain and park bench, they look really nice.


----------



## Nintendonerdgirl (Dec 9, 2013)

Probably too late but when I go to a dream town I always check for paths and If there is none, I immediately leave. Paths make towns look better, and I always follow them, if there is none, it just makes it look incredibly boring. I'm trying to get some pwps down first before my paths 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Littlemyuu said:


> Yes, I use paths, I QR code them because I'm terrible at making my own haha!
> I really do love how my town turned up now! only thing I need to do is put flowers on the grassy area's
> you can see in my dream town!
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## jolokia (Dec 9, 2013)

Cool thread. I'm glad it got bumped because I enjoyed looking through all the different path pics. Lots of creativity 

I made myself some simple paths early on while figuring out the pattern editor, and I laid out the town when I read that using paths can help with grass degradation (if only by encouraging you to keep your feet off the majority of the grass). They're not the fanciest things ever - I didn't want to fill up my pattern inventory so I just made four tiles that could be put together in different ways. A vertical, a horizontal and two "stops". 






They go to every house and landmark in the town - when someone moves I just kick the old route out and make another bit to the new house. I think they're pretty useful, since when someone comes round for signatures I can just tell them the paths go to every house and they'll be able to find their way around.


----------



## Miss Renee (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't have paths because I kind of hate them.


----------



## Chessa (Dec 9, 2013)

I plan to use paths but first so much other things to do in my town! * I like it*


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 9, 2013)

I like paths because they cover up dirt spots. 
Also, Finch is supposed to be a modern town, so why not have roads in the main part of town? The outer parts however are most likely not going to have paths.


----------



## JellyBeans (Dec 9, 2013)

I have paths, but when I have lined the paths I'll run until they get natural, then wipe them all away.


----------



## woody (Dec 9, 2013)

i don't have any paths right now.

i like how they look, but hate how they function.  you cannot drop anything on paths, including fruit falling from trees.  for this reason alone, i am not sure if i will use paths in my village. >_<


----------



## Indyvill84 (Dec 9, 2013)

What exactly are paths, and how do you build them. I've never even heard of them before this forum. They sound pretty cool, I think I might like to try to put them in my town. Thanks


----------



## jPottie (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm on the fence right now. I might, but I don't want to use one online, I want to make my own.. and still, I don't know if they'll beat the look of the natural landscape. Paths always look all pixely and out of place from a distance, and they're so sharp and rigid..


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Dec 9, 2013)

Indyvill84 said:


> What exactly are paths, and how do you build them. I've never even heard of them before this forum. They sound pretty cool, I think I might like to try to put them in my town. Thanks



It's basically just patterns designed to look like tiles/cobblestones that people place in their towns to make it look like proper paths or roads. You can make your own (most fun) or find some online. There are loads of QR codes floating around. Or if you see some in a dream town you like, and the residents of that town have allowed people to take them (if they've made them themselves) you can take them home with you by talking to Wendell (the big blue Walrus).


----------



## chainosaur (Dec 9, 2013)

I've got pretty cool cobble stone paths going on in my town. Took ages to set up but I'm happy with it.


----------



## RubyCherry (Dec 9, 2013)

I never laid paths before NL but I do now. I think it makes my town look more personalised. They are purely decorative, I don't make visitors follow the "set route", as long as they don't run. I also change mine when I feel like it, currently my town has icy looking winter paths  My mule holds all the designs.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 9, 2013)

This is gonna make me look foolish, but how do you lay down paths? xD


----------



## SlaughterShy (Dec 9, 2013)

I did! It gets a little bit annoying when you shake a tree and then the fruit disappears, though.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Dec 9, 2013)

Omfa said:


> This is gonna make me look foolish, but how do you lay down paths? xD



Just select the pattern in your ...pattern holder (?) and choose "display on ground", or however that's worded.


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Dec 9, 2013)

I use paths in some places.  In other places I like the more natural look of the grass wear.  The system helps demonstrate which lead to my important areas and which are scenic.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 9, 2013)

I have some laid down, but I'm very lazy and hate erasing them around villagers' houses when they move. My villagers won't suggest any 'PWP' to make it look better. I've already made friends with all villagers, and claimed a Perfect Town, but they've onky suggested 2 so far! D:<


----------



## Saranghae (Dec 9, 2013)

I use paths and I like mine, but wow some are just so ugly looking.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes, yes, I do.


----------



## Isabella (Dec 11, 2013)

yesss. takes so long


----------



## Farobi (Dec 11, 2013)

Got rid off my current one yesterday. Have a path that I will consider making.


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 11, 2013)

No.

Not until I get all of my dreamies.


----------



## VagabondMage (Dec 11, 2013)

I am totally the type of person who would meticulously place down each square of path until everything was perfect.

Which is why I can't stomach the thought of doing it now, since I plan on having a bunch of my villagers replaced.  Erm.

One day.


----------



## Cinnamon78 (Dec 11, 2013)

no paths for me I just plant where ever


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2013)

Not really. I have in one place since I wanted to make use of the wisteria trail but otherwise they are overrated. Srsly, as long as you dont take my flowers, walk away!


----------



## Laurina (Dec 11, 2013)

I placed a path of purple brick around my house, villager houses, and main walkways that I take throughout my town when I'm doing daily routines and whatnot. Also if villager houses are bunched near each other I make the pathway connect their houses. I also have carnations, roses, and lilies surrounding on the edge of my main paths.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes, I certainly do. My town would be all over the place if I didn't have paths to organize everything. I think no path towns are usually messy looking. (No offense)

._.


----------



## tolisamarie (Dec 11, 2013)

I have paths connecting the major things in my town, but not to villager houses (see below - the paths are drawn in white). I don't like towns where every inch is covered in patterns - I like wide open areas - but it makes navigating a lot easier for me and for my visitors to have paths to follow.


----------



## mewmew34 (Dec 11, 2013)

I never have before.  I'm thinking of trying it out this time around, since it will be so easy to find pretty path patterns others have made, but I've never been good at trying to lay things out certain ways so that they look nice.  I'll probably just have paths strewn about randomly or something. XD


----------



## Moonlitnite (Dec 11, 2013)

I put down pathways and then frame them with flowers, so that the grass doesn't get harmed. I also plant trees away from the paths, therefore, I can get fruit from the trees without them disappearing.


----------



## beffa (Dec 11, 2013)

My entire town is path-ed out.


----------



## juneau (Dec 11, 2013)

Yep, I have paths connecting every house (villagers and players), building, garden and major PWPs.


----------



## Colrayne (Dec 11, 2013)

I use path pattern from free QR codes on tumblr, although they aren't really well planned. I just sort of place them where I walk mpst to avoid the dirt tracks on grassy patches.


----------



## oshawott (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm pathing my town, but the reason is mostly because of grass deterioration.  My trees and flowers are everywhere but I decided that after I get the path down I would go rearrange them.  It sucks though because it's such a struggle for my friends and me to get an axe haha.


----------



## Crandom (Dec 11, 2013)

I love putting putting paths! It adds so much personality to the town, and it makes it so much easier with the QR scanner.


----------



## irisubunny (Dec 11, 2013)

i used to. i stopped because personally i think it's really tedious and kind of a pain. usually my path just gets crushed by the house plot of a new villager anyway.


----------

